# Does Anyone Know About the El Dorado Park Ride In Long Beach?



## obfg (Jul 18, 2004)

I saw a question on another thread about a ride in El Dorado Park in Long Beach. I posted this thread because I have never heard of such a ride and would be very interested in finding out about it.

I'm mostly a recreational rider, got up to doing the Solvang Century a couple of years ago, but got distracted by other things. (I used to ride with a couple of guys but one moved away and the other died.) I haven't been on the bike for a year, and have gained 30 lbs. I pumped up my tires yesterday and am trying to get motivated to get out this weekend. (With the beer bellly I've grown, I'm afraid of putting on Lycra.) I'd love to have more information about a group ride with which I could hook up. (up with which I could hook?)


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*el do*

the El Dorado Park "ride" is actually a crit race and is held every tuesday night. they have a 4/5 group and a faster group made of everybody else. i make up the entire Juniors category (LOL). it goes for one hour. start time is at 6, but i like to be there at 445- 5 so i can register and then get totally warmed up. it's easy to hide in the pack for the whole race your first time out, so you probably wont get dropped. it's fun. 

oh, and the organizer's daughter (who is at every race) is a cutie and she's about my age, so that provides some of the motivation for me to do this race hehehe

if you wanna ride there with somebody, let me know. i usually ride to the race from my house. i'm assuming you live in LB.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*El Do tuesday Eves....*

I've been racing frequently (schedule permitting) at El Do for about fifteen years now. It's well organized by Chris, and Vera takes care of the more administrative functions. I would recommend it to anyone who wants a taste of club racing, though some of the unattached riders do pretty well. The format is (supposed to be) one hour plus a couple laps with a couple of sprints in the mix. More details here....


----------

